# Quad 500 to 921 Wiring Question



## Wackford (Jan 16, 2005)

Can I split a single output from my quad 500 dish right at the TV then have each output go to the two inputs to the DVR 921?

TIA


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

nope, no splitters...must use a switch. btw welcome..,


----------



## Wackford (Jan 16, 2005)

#1 Where can I get a switch?
#2 What model switch?
#3 Can I put the switch? At the dish or at the DVR?


----------



## Wackford (Jan 16, 2005)

Fixed now. I had an extra output off the quad 500 not being used. Some coax and a masonary bit did the trick. Ran a phone line while I was at it to get around the "wireless jack no caller ID" problem.

No wonder I was losing channels. It was weird though. If I did a switch test, most would come back and then degrade over time.

The 921 is rockin' now. "Pirates of the Caribbean" is coming through loud and clear in Dolby Surround. And the PIP is finally working.

All that work because I couldn't wait for the additional 11 days for E* to get someone out to do "free install". After spending all that money. "I WANT IT NOW!"

Thanks for the help!

Todd


----------



## Wackford (Jan 16, 2005)

BTW, I have "Pirates" on pause as I write this. Too cool for school...........


----------

